# Book Hauls!



## Jon M (Nov 6, 2012)

C'mon c'mon: what books have you bought recently that you just _can't wait_ to dig into?

_Negotiating with the Dead_, Margaret Atwood
_Handmaid's Tale_, Margaret Atwood
_The City & The City_, China Mieville


----------



## stellar (Nov 8, 2012)

Hi Jon M! do you read instead of watch television? How do you manage to read so many books to completion?


----------



## Deleted member 49710 (Nov 8, 2012)

Picked up a collection of essays and short stories by Borges yesterday. It's only one book but there's a hundred or so works, many of which will probably take me longer to get through than the average novel, so it's kind of like a haul.

I liked _Handmaid's Tale_. Currently rereading _Alias Grace_ in off moments and I often feel struck by how well she writes.


----------



## Jeko (Nov 8, 2012)

> Hi Jon M! do you read instead of watch television? How do you manage to read so many books to completion?



Well, I get through about two a week at my current pace. But I read pretty fast.

I do have a load of stuff I'm looking forward to reading (lots of Darren Shan), but none of it is bought. On the other hand, I remember when I won the Bloomsbury 24/7 tales short story comp and got £75 worth of their children's books... I got the entire Magyk series by Angie Sage. Was very fun reading all that.


----------



## BeingTheWriter (Nov 8, 2012)

*My To-Read Books*

I haven't bought them yet, but I really want to read The Uninvited Guests and The Age of Miracles!



Jon M said:


> C'mon c'mon: what books have you bought recently that you just _can't wait_ to dig into?
> 
> _Negotiating with the Dead_, Margaret Atwood
> _Handmaid's Tale_, Margaret Atwood
> _The City & The City_, China Mieville


----------



## Jon M (Nov 8, 2012)

stellar said:


> Hi Jon M! do you read instead of watch television? How do you manage to read so many books to completion?


I don't read nearly as much as I should, actually. But yeah, television is a junkyard of ideas and I usually only keep it on to make it seem like there's always a party in my house. 



			
				lasm said:
			
		

> I liked _Handmaid's Tale_. Currently rereading _Alias Grace_ in off moments and I often feel struck by how well she writes.


She really is excellent. One of my models for learning how to write good speculative fiction (her term). The other being Mieville. Dug into _City_ a little last night and liked it so much this morning I'm kind of feeling hungover and a little like a hack. Always happens.


----------



## Jon M (Nov 16, 2012)

Another good haul today:_

The Things They Carried_, Tim O'Brien
_Seek: Reports from the Edges of America & Beyond_, Denis Johnson
_Slouching Towards Bethlehem_, Joan Didion


----------



## Jeko (Nov 17, 2012)

My friend got me two books by Pittacus Lore for my birthday. I've always wanted to read I Am Number Four, but I could never find it in the library... how did he know?

Looking forward to reading it, after all the Shan I'm still yet to enjoy


----------

